

What I learned from Hitch Hiking today - crxnamja
http://okdork.com/2007/07/19/i-hitch-hiked-today/#comment-121255
Scary stuff but interesting...
======
daniel-cussen
I wonder: is it harder to sell oneself as a hitch hiker or a web app?

------
crxnamja
hmm...great question. at least with web app i can get my friends to use it.

